# Dad and son looking to lease private land



## Jrmims6 (Jun 24, 2016)

30 to 200+ acres 
Will respect land, follow all georgia laws 
Contact mr 4045451372


----------



## RReynolds74 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have 201 acres in Webster County, GA that need 2more members.  Tall pines and bottom wetlands with some hardwood.  Camp site less than a mile from land.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Jrmims6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the offer but thats way to far for us. Looking about an hour out of Rockdale Co.


----------



## dhunt (Jul 20, 2016)

I have 100 acres for lease in Crawford County.


----------



## jw37 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is Crawford county land still available


----------

